# Polar's Dragon (Old vs New comparison)



## Polarman (Jan 17, 2009)

OLD VS NEW – AMD FX62 VS Phenom 2 940

It's here! 

With my new Dragon Platorm finally up and running, i wanted to make a small comparison between my new setup and the old one. Nothing much has changed except for two major components. First, the motherboard. My K9A Platinum was only AM2 and not “Phenom” compatible due to bios limitations. My obvious choice was to get the MSI DKA790GX Platinum. Here's a small motherboard comparison to give you an idea of what's new and improved.







Now the second major component was the CPU. The FX-62 was released in May of 2006 but I purchased it in September 2007. It did very well during that time but it was now time to move from a dual core to a newer, faster and improved quad core. Here's another quick comparison of both CPU's.






With these two pieces, my Dragon is alive. But before I departed with the “OLD”, i wanted to share a few benchmarks to give you an idea on the improvements between the two systems. To give the FX-62 a fair fight, I raised it's default clock of 2.8Ghz to match the Phenom II 940's stock speed of 3.0Ghz.

Like I said before, the rest of system stays the same. So here's the rest of the specs: Antec Titan 650 case, PC Power&Cooling Silencer 750W PSU, 4GB OCZ DDR2-800 Crossfire Edition and a WD Digital Raptor 74GB to which Microsoft Vista Home Edition 32bit SP1 was installed. All the latest updates and drivers (Cat 8.12) were installed and all drives were defragged prior to testing.






Looking at these benchmarks, you can see the the FX-62 stood no chance even overclocked to the same speed of the Phenom 2 940. It is impressive that the old FX-62 can still do very good in general gaming.

I did not do any overclocking of the 940 nor did i compare it with a similar Intel CPU since this was not the purpose of this test. I just wanted to see the difference between my old cpu and this new one. Since I did not find any review of the 940 being compared with an old school cpu like the FX-62, I did my own.

I'm very satisfied with the results of my new “Dragon Platform”. Everything is flawless and stability is rock solid. I'm ready for quite some time with this system.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice review style, I am impressed. I think that you should OC the Phenom, but it still pulls down some nice numbers at stock.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Polarman (Jan 17, 2009)

JC316 said:


> I think that you should OC the Phenom, but it still pulls down some nice numbers at stock.



I'm not ready for that right now. I do enjoy having the "Cool&Quiet" lowering it down to 800Mhz when i'm not doing anyhing cpu intensive(like typing this).


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 17, 2009)

very good review, u should become a reviewer here at tpu


----------

